# Building a new webpage for my Boss



## Taz100420 (May 1, 2014)

Ok here is our old site: glis

We need a new website and I am not into that by any means. I'd love to know how to do it but have no time. What i'd love is maybe to get some help on building a new site for my boss and then presenting it to them. 

We are a small but very well known computer repair shop in town. We have a very good reputation about providing great service in a decently good time. I will talk to him about compensation if he likes the final work. I know no work is free lol. So if any one could maybe help/give advice on what to do, I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## CJCerny (May 1, 2014)

The right thing to do is to start by telling your employer that you don't have the skill set for this task, if you have not done that yet. My favorite posts on this forum are always the ones where someone asks the OP to do something (build them a PC, website, etc.) and the first thing the OP does is ask this forum how to do what they have been asked to do by this other person. That should be your clue right there that you need to politely decline the task.


----------



## Taz100420 (May 1, 2014)

I was not asked to do this from them. I am taking this upon myself to do it. I am not directly asking the forum to build me a site. Please look again at the OP. Thank you


----------



## D R E N (May 1, 2014)

I would suggest digging into the material that is offered at http://teamtreehouse.com/ . They have a 14 day free trial that you can view and I believe if you really nosedive into it you can get them up and running with a website while gaining some knowledge at the same time.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 1, 2014)

Sorry but a little off topic but this is the fastest speed you have?? and the price....

"Up to 3.0mbps/256kbps$34.95n/a$35.00"


----------



## Taz100420 (May 2, 2014)

Website is seriously outdated... I heard them talking about someway/time of updating the site and knowing my main boss, it will never get done by him lol. But yes, the speeds have greatly improved IIRC. Look at the date at the bottom of the page  Tells ya something lol


----------



## Kursah (May 2, 2014)

My place of employment has a web development section, very talented group of guys. PM me if you want contact information. 

I have a little website development experience under my belt, By that I mean I maintain my small biz's website via Wordpress...but it's nothing fancy. And I spent hours working on coding, relearning html, learning css, how to tweak coding, design and implement necessary features into Wordpress, and I can't say I'd want to take on a simple website redesign...mostly because of time constraints and lack of experience. Not bad but time consuming. I'll gladly link you to someone I trust,that'll provide a clean and professional site.


----------



## RCoon (May 2, 2014)

UMLIMIMTIED 56KILOTERABYTE SPEEDS*****

****for 5 hours only

God that old thing brings back some happy memories.
Check out some good CMS sites like Weebly and what not, CMS is the way to go these days.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 2, 2014)

You can use *w3schools.com* to learn html for free.


----------



## Frick (May 2, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> You can use *w3schools.com* to learn html for free.



If you want to go from zero to a modern, appealing website, on your own you have some serious HTMLing to do.

I bet there are at least five guys withing punching range that does that sort of thing. Talk to whomever looks professional about what you want, ask for a quick sketch, present that. Or just reply to whoever makes the first offer in this thread.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 2, 2014)

Frick said:


> If you want to go from zero to a modern, appealing website, on your own you have some serious HTMLing to do.
> 
> I bet there are at least five guys withing punching range that does that sort of thing. Talk to whomever looks professional about what you want, ask for a quick sketch, present that. Or just reply to whoever makes the first offer in this thread.



Errr buddy, Why are you telling me this..  I think you are talking to him, but quoted me? I think most people here telling him not to do it hasn't really put this into perspective.. If the company has got by with what they are using right now, and are still in Business then this is a true testament of their product.. hehe Plus, the OP is asking for help and is willing to pay for it if the work is useful to them. That's not to say he hasn't ask else where.


----------



## Aquinus (May 2, 2014)

*Find a local contractor that does stuff like this and pay them.* You'll end up with a far better looking site in less time. I suspect that this is outside the purview of your job description and you should be careful about venturing beyond it without your supervisor's consent and figuring out exactly what you're getting yourself into before you begin. I can't emphasize enough that web development isn't just throwing some parts together and it suddenly looks and works great. TechPowerup is a great place, but it's probably not the place for finding people who do this in your area. The further away you are and the more you have to teleconference to convey what you want out of your website, the harder it will be to actually articulate what you want and the expectation for everything to go swimmingly can go out the window. *So I can't stress enough, try to find someone locally that you can meet and talk with unless you know exactly what you're getting yourself into*.


----------



## Devon68 (May 2, 2014)

Maybe you could try: http://www.squarespace.com/
I have no idea how or what but many reviewers recommend to try it so you might want to check it out.


----------



## Taz100420 (May 3, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> *Find a local contractor that does stuff like this and pay them.* You'll end up with a far better looking site in less time. I suspect that this is outside the purview of your job description and you should be careful about venturing beyond it without your supervisor's consent and figuring out exactly what you're getting yourself into before you begin. I can't emphasize enough that web development isn't just throwing some parts together and it suddenly looks and works great. TechPowerup is a great place, but it's probably not the place for finding people who do this in your area. The further away you are and the more you have to teleconference to convey what you want out of your website, the harder it will be to actually articulate what you want and the expectation for everything to go swimmingly can go out the window. *So I can't stress enough, try to find someone locally that you can meet and talk with unless you know exactly what you're getting yourself into*.



My boss has asked me to see what I can come up with but not directly asked me to build it, earlier replies were when I was on mobile and didn't exactly explain all. He just wanted to know what connections I have. But yes, he has went to other, local people and they want an arm and a leg and also about 3 others locally, have f**ked him. That is why the site is about 10 years old, very outdated and needs the new info on the prices of things. I guess I have come to the wrong place about it and to the few who have helped, thank you, I will figure it out by myself.


----------



## Frick (May 3, 2014)

http://www.simplesite.com/

?


----------



## SKL_H (May 18, 2014)

Taz100420 said:


> Ok here is our old site: glis
> 
> We need a new website and I am not into that by any means. I'd love to know how to do it but have no time. What i'd love is maybe to get some help on building a new site for my boss and then presenting it to them.
> 
> We are a small but very well known computer repair shop in town. We have a very good reputation about providing great service in a decently good time. I will talk to him about compensation if he likes the final work. I know no work is free lol. So if any one could maybe help/give advice on what to do, I'd greatly appreciate it!



I think this will be a bit difficult for you to achieve since you have experience and when you know you are able to design and develop to specifications, but one solution is to get a web site template (search using Google), and get Adobe Dreamweaver trial, extract the zip file open the template index.html or default.html file, then edit only the words with the Adobe Dreamweaver designer, If you see something you don’t understand or want to know how to do something, just search Google. 

few site
http://all-free-download.com/free-website-templates/
http://www.freewebsitetemplates.com/


----------



## shovenose (May 19, 2014)

Web designers/developers charge an arm and a leg because it's not something everybody and their brother can do. If it was something you could go on a forum and in two replies have easy 1-2-3 instructions how to build a website, nobody would pay a freelancer or agency, right?

I think you are in way over your head. Perhaps a "sorry, I'm way beyond my skill set about the website, i can't really help make one" to your boss would be a good idea?

If he's gotten screwed over multiple times by local website guys (meaning, he met them in person) I would worry that your boss is incompetent and gullible.

Wow, I am grumpy. I have not had enough caffeine today :/ Sorry!


----------



## Taz100420 (May 20, 2014)

*Sigh* As I have said over and over, it's something I can handle and it does not have to be "professional" by any means just UPDATED from what is there now... I have what I want to do planned, so please close this thread


----------

